# Silkies



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

What would the outcome be of a black Silkie hen and a white Silkie rooster?


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Idk that but i crossed a white rooster to a buff hen and got a buff chick ... i have seen the cross you speech of and it was white headed with mostly black body with white on tips of wings and stuff. It was fairly cool that's why i made the cross i did


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I read this somewhere and if I recall correctly they will be mostly black. But what do I know lol maybe you'll get blk n white splashes!?...


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll have to try it out! If I do it over the summer ill let you kno


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Please let us know ! I would be interested!


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

I think they would look lovely with splashed colors! Our silkie Basil is crossed with Americana so she's a lovely mix of orange, black, and grey.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

ForeverFeathered, do you have a pic of Basil? Would love to see her colors!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

ForeverFeathered said:



> I think they would look lovely with splashed colors! Our silkie Basil is crossed with Americana so she's a lovely mix of orange, black, and grey.


Yes! I would love to see a picture!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I looked FOREVER for the information that you wanted, and when I found what I was looking for, it didn't have what you needed. But, it's personal now, so here it is anyway,

Heres the breeding basics for Silkie colours that you could throw off:

Blue X Blue = Blues, Blacks and Splashes 
Blue X Splash = Blues and Splashes 
Blue X Black = Blues and Blacks
Black X Splash = Blues 
Splash X Splash = Splash 

No white in the bunch! That is where I messed up. My guess is a white chicken with a black head and black tailfeathers. And some black thrown in here and there.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This helps me though cause I have a blue. So thank you for your effort. And I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> What would the outcome be of a black Silkie hen and a white Silkie rooster?


Blues, blacks and splash (look white but wont breed true).....see the chart it was originally posted under the "blue isbars" thread a while back! if your black is 100% pure black and the white is 100% white almost then you should get 100% BLUE....if the white isn't pure you will know becaquse the chicks will come blue, black and splash (white that isnt pure)!!!


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Yes! I would love to see a picture!


Of course  we have a frizzle as well so here are the girlies!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> This helps me though cause I have a blue. So thank you for your effort. And I saw this and thought of you.


LOVE IT!! Thank you!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pic of the girlies. I need some girlies! I have too many boys. Lol


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Nice pic of the girlies. I need some girlies! I have too many boys. Lol


Haha we can't have Roos because we live in a community


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So do I but no rules on the books.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

ForeverFeathered said:


> Haha we can't have Roos because we live in a community


don't we all live in a "community"?!?! LOL


----------

